# Feisty - Re: Shadow...



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I read about your sick puppy in another forum. I don't post in that forum, but I wanted you to know I saw it, and I'll be thinking about both of you.Having just lost my Hannah, I can especially relate to worrying over a furbaby.Keep us posted, and I hope s/he feels better very soon!


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

That's so sweet of you, Mrs. M.He (Shadow) is about the same. Not much change. He's coughing up a storm and it is so worrisome (is that a word?? LOL).He ate fairly well today, so that's good, but I sure don't like that cough. And now.......every time I open the refrigerator, he thinks he's getting more yogurt. LOL. I've been mixing his antibiotic in with a teaspoon of natural vanilla flavored yogurt and he loves it. What a "twirp". Thanks for thinking of us. I will keep you posted. Jeff is shutting down the whole BB for 7 days, so when it is opened again, hopefully, Shadow will be 100% better.When I figure out how to post some of the pics, I will post a pic of him so you can see the cutey.







He is so lovable and loves to be held and lays in my lap whenever he can.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Aww, he really sounds like a cutie. I hope he does recover soon. Sounds like he must not mind being sick - All the yogurt he can eat LOL!! Crazy kids. I hate it when they worry us.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

An update to let you know that Shadow is doing much better. I think he's over the most of it. He's back to being playful and full of energy, but he still seems to have a runny nose and he was sneezing a little tonight and has had a couple of coughs. I sure hope he's not getting it all over again. Yikes.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I'm glad you updated. I was getting ready to bump the thread up some time soon.







You read my mind.I'm glad he's doing better. I hope the sneezes, runny nose, and coughs are no biggy. Sure makes you want to watch them like hawks, doesn't it?I finally got a new kitty myself. From the humane society, and he's been wheezing a bit off and on. Makes me wonder, since your little fellow sounds a bit congested too. Hmmm...


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Awww.......a little kitty. What did you name him? You might want to get him check by a Vet for that wheezing. Cat's can get something similar to Kennel cough even though they have been immunized. I hope he feels better, too.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

At the Shelter they called him "Jack", but I've since named him Malcolm. He's all black. Yes, and when they live in a Shelter setting, they tend to get upper respiratory problems, even if the place is super clean, etc. Pets really light up your life, don't they?


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Oh, he sounds absolutely beautiful. I'll bet those gorgeous eyes of his really light up against that black coat of his.







Yes, those little critters do add a lot of light to those dark days, don't they?!


----------

